# Savannah reds in the LOSTMEN



## skinnywatercharter (Apr 20, 2009)

The Redfishing is on fire here in Savannah! Reds have stated their pattern of pushing on to the grass flats at high tide. This is what it is all about in the Low Country. Clients are getting 20-30 shots at redfish in the 25-35inch range. Low winds and sunny days make the fly fishing extaordinary. This sight fishery is unbelievable because we have NO angler presure here. People simply don't know about this kind of fishing. I will enjoy it while it lasts. 


































Capt. Jason
skinnywatercharter


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Boat is looking right at home in the grass...Nice report


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

NICE! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Fished the low country out of Savannah a few years back. Incredible time.


----------



## skinnywatercharter (Apr 20, 2009)

> NICE!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Fished the low country out of Savannah a few years back. Incredible time.


Yeah it really is untouched up here and that is most of the attraction. very pristine.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like i need to haul the mud minnow up that way and give it a shot


----------

